# Underside seam tape



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I want to completely seal up the underside of my rig, to include the open spaces between screws where they attached it to the frame. Visited my local hardware the other day in search of the best tape, i.e. one that would weather the travel, be UV resistant, wouldn't dry out and fall off, etc. They had a whole bunch of different types of tape including Tyvek sealer, heavy vinyl tape, and two types of weather resistant duct tapes. Finally, opted for a roll of the weather resistant duct tape mainly based on cost. It was only $7 whereas the others were in the neighborhood of $15 and up. Any of you found anything you would recommend?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I did not use tape. The factory used expandable foam so I did the same and redid all openings including along the frame excecpt where the black & gray drain handels come out. Kirk


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll use foam where I can, but I'm referring more to those areas where the factory used tape and it's already coming off in places. It looks like they used a tape that is similar to a blue tarp (only it's black). Also, I have some buckling between the screws where the underside is actually fastened to the frame. I think I want to use tape there since there may come a time when I have open the area up for repairs. Did you foam that too or was yours pretty tight and smooth?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You got me, mine has no tape at all. The entire bottom is one piece and the only openings are the black & gray drain handels, water drains, and a gas line for the water heater. The bottom overlaps three of the sides and is tucked under the front part of the frame. Yes I did have sag but I took care of that by installing supports, see under belly supports in the mod section. Does anyone else have tape on there outback??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine has no tape at all. The underbelly is held on by screws and caulking/glue material around the outside edges.

Thor


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Mine has tape where the tank drain comes out from under the underbelly. It has a slit where the drain starts to protrude out the bottom all the way to the frame and the seam is taped with some sort of black fiber tape that doesn't stick very well. I plan on getting Some black Duct Tape and re-taping the seam.

Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure about all weather but for durable stick, carpet seam tape is about the best you can get. I don't know if they sell it for applications where moisture is an issue. It is made for fabric applications so might work pretty well with the underbelly material.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't use the same tape KEYSTONE used in the wheel wells. Mine fell right out!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly - Where was tape used in the wheel wells? After my blow out I gave the whole area a very good look and all the seams in my wells are caulked.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The seam inside the wheel well where the fender meets the trailer was taped with thick tape. It fell off right away when it got dirty. I took it to my dealers service dept. They took duct tape and put it in there right over the new dirt. It fell off too. I took it back again, and they used expanding foam to seal it. No more tape...on that side. I checked the other side and they never touched it.

There motto is, "Best in the Midwest!" If that's the case...the Midwest has some problems!


----------

